# Dremel 4000 vs 4200



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on using it for?
Pretty light duty tool for any real work.
Only time I've used mine is to reslot a flat head screw head, and open up a latch plate that was a little to low.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty much light-duty stuff.  Initial projects are to remove a couple brackets (chain guard) on my daughter's bike and a little shaping on some wooden tool cut-outs my wife wants hung up on my son's walls. I have a die grinder (in a box somewhere) for heavier duty stuff.

I know I'll have plenty of uses though, I used my old one quite a bit for non-heavy-duty stuff.

Were you suggesting something else?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I've got the 4000, and I will say it does the work it is designed for very well. I use it mainly to accent my woodturning. The other day I sliced a bearing race in two that I couldn't drive out in the normal fashion. I also bought the flexible shaft for it and that's now it stays hooked up all the time. The smaller hand piece on the flex shaft is much easier to hold when doing the finer work. There are a lot of different types of bits and cutters that will fit it. Helps to have a good variety on hand, along with spares of the ones that consume themselves as you are using them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I decided on the 4000. I saw too many negative posts about the brushes and on/off switch on the 4200.


----------

